# [Jun 24, 2012] Punk Island (New York, NY)



## Matt Derrick (Jun 16, 2012)

Punk Island is an annual event in which over 60 DIY punk bands from all over the country play an ALL-AGES FREE OUTDOOR SHOW on Govenors Island, a ferry ride from Lower Manhattan. In partnership with Make Music New York and ABC No Rio, Punk Island draws upon Make Music New York's commitment to free outdoor participatory musical events and ABC No Rio's values as a hub of oppositional culture and creativity. We are raising money to pay for security costs and basic equipment to make this show happen. As the event is free to the public there are no admission costs to fund our project. If supporting independent music and the ability of people to join together to share community, ideas, and experience the work of independent artists, please support our project. Punk Island 2012 will feature 6 stages of punk bands all day, roving brass bands playing music all over the island, and an outdoor visual art exhibition showcasing the work of punk artists.


----------



## tobepxt (Jun 19, 2012)

if only i was still in the city..


----------



## LostAvood (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll be there Fuck yeah


----------

